# Need .303?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

For those whom have a need for .303 surplus ammo:

https://www.sgammo.com/product/303-...lus-ammo-174-grain-bi-metal-fmj-1980s-vintage


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I have been eyeing an enfield rifle for some time now. I might need to grab up some ammo first and the rifle second.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

patrioteer said:


> I have been eyeing an enfield rifle for some time now. I might need to grab up some ammo first and the rifle second.


That sounds like something I would do. 
I once had a box of Norma 8X57J for a Mauser I sold. Figured I'd hang on to it in case I ever got another.
35 years later I did.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That sounds like something I would do.
> I once had a box of Norma 8X57J for a Mauser I sold. Figured I'd hang on to it in case I ever got another.
> 35 years later I did.


So, 35 years later did the ammunition function properly?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some of the 303 I have purchased over he years was not up to standard.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

First center fire rifle I ever owned was a .303 Enfield. Only one store in town which had any ammo to fit it and he charged a quarter each. I did not shoot it much.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> So, 35 years later did the ammunition function properly?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes. Some of it had corrosion spots, Florida humidity can be brutal.
Being 8X57J it was .318 and not the JS which is .323, but it worked. I now have three Mausers, they are the sweetest bolt actions ever made.
In the 1970's I was firing US military surplus 30-06 made in 1918. 
All these myths about ammo storage are just that for the most part - myths.
Right now I have ammo from the 1940's for my Mosins and the 1950's for my Garand.
Just sitting out in the barn.
Works fine.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That sounds like something I would do.
> I once had a box of Norma 8X57J for a Mauser I sold. Figured I'd hang on to it in case I ever got another.
> 35 years later I did.


I picked up two 440 rounds tins of 7.62x54R for a great price. Two years later I purchased an M38 mosin nagant. Right now I have a case of 7.62x39mm that's been sitting for a number of years. Eventually I will find an SKS or something to shoot it in. Or I will just sell it for a nice profit. Guns and ammo are rarely cheaper down the road. The time to buy is almost always right now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There is always risk with surplus ammo as to it being corrosive, defective primers or perpelants. On the whole though I have never had an issue. I had two boxes of ww2 45 auto that accidentally had radiator fluid spilled on it in my trunk. Every round fired and functioned perfectly 50 plus years after manufacture. Reasonable storage and that surplus stuff really lasts. 7.63 Argentine, danish 9mm, German 8mm, Swedish and Swiss surplus, Greek 30 06 amoung others.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Corrosive primed surplus ammo is not a problem, in fact it's a plus. The chemicals used in these primers is very shelf stable, and that is why it was used for so many years, even after non-corrosive came about.

Just clean your weapons well after each firing, just as a soldier was trained to do.

A few generalities regarding milsurp ammo: Turkish 8MM Mauser is usually loaded hot, Indian of any caliber is mostly junk, 7.62 NATO from South Africa is excellent (if you can find any), US M1 Carbine was never corrosive, US M2 Ball (30-06) was all corrosive until around 1956, Korean M2 Ball that was imported by the CMP is corrosive.

I treat all milsurp ammo as corrosive. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good point @rice paddy daddy. I always strip and clean firearms after use anyway. Just assume it's all corrosive and clean afterwards and no issue.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Classic just got a few Lee Enfields in. A great, albeit, butt ugly surplus jewel. My preference in bolt-action Milsurp rifles was the Swiss K-31. I will never know why that straight pull design was not adopted world over instead of the K-98 Mauser. The only problem was the odd, wax paper N-block style clip. The Mauser may have been selected for it's front locking lug design but one can not dispute the rapid fire mad minute ability and the 10 round magazine capacity of the wonderful, British .303 Lee Enfield. 

I guess in WWII the greatest battle implement ever devised just ended up ruling the roost. You know 86,000 Phillipine Garands were repatriated! I am going to be getting one!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've got a number of milsurp rifles, but I lack an Enfield No4MkI, and an Arisaka.
Come to think of it, I don't have any Carcano's either.

But I'm at the point where if I really want to add a couple, I NEED to get rid of a couple. And at 70 years, how much time do I have for such things?
If I was younger and starting out again, I would broaden and diversify my "accumulation". I can't call it a collection, because that might imply some rare or pricey specimens. Which I do not have.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I am shooting 8x56r Austrian ammo from 1938 in a 95/34 Steyr carbine, goes bang every time.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've got a number of milsurp rifles, but I lack an Enfield No4MkI, and an Arisaka.
> Come to think of it, I don't have any Carcano's either.
> 
> But I'm at the point where if I really want to add a couple, I NEED to get rid of a couple. And at 70 years, how much time do I have for such things?
> If I was younger and starting out again, I would broaden and diversify my "accumulation". I can't call it a collection, because that might imply some rare or pricey specimens. Which I do not have.


Arisakas are still out there for about 300.00. The Italian Carcano is less common but available on the second hand market. I just don't want to invest in more calibers. I got into milsurp when SKS rifles, Swiss offerings and Mosins were hot. I passed on the Swiss because the 7.62X54R was so cheap. I think tins of 54R were going for $89.00 per 440 rd. tin and X39 stell cased crates were 220.00 ish.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I know the feeling about adding calibers.
Right now I stock 21 different calibers and gauges.


----------



## hembrasalvaje (May 26, 2018)

i have a different sort of straight pull bolt action to the K-31 which i am the first to say is a very nice rifle. the one i have is the austrian M95 Styer in 8x56R it is a straight pull with front locking lugs but only a 5 round mag well and without the clips is basically a single shot rifle


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are three straight pull military bolt actions Steyr, Schmidt-Rubin and the Ross. The Ross had a problem for the Canadians in that it did not function well in the mud of trench warfare and the bolt could be reassembled two ways. One of the ways the bolt did not lock so when fired the bolt recoiled into the shooters eye socket. The Ross made an excellent sniper rifle however. All three are fun to shoot.


----------



## hembrasalvaje (May 26, 2018)

Camel923 said:


> There are three straight pull military bolt actions Steyr, Schmidt-Rubin and the Ross. The Ross had a problem for the Canadians in that it did not function well in the mud of trench warfare and the bolt could be reassembled two ways. One of the ways the bolt did not lock so when fired the bolt recoiled into the shooters eye socket. The Ross made an excellent sniper rifle however. All three are fun to shoot.


yes i have the styer have, have fired a Schmidt-Rubin and loved it but the Ross i have never managed to come across let alone have a go at it. yes it hated the dirt and mud of the trenches but the average trooper was not that particular about keeping his rifle clean. snipers OTOH are fastidious about keeping their rifle clean and well cared for.


----------

